# Booked into Banff Gate Mtn Resort



## tfezell (Oct 25, 2007)

I booked for Next Sept.  Please tell me I woun't be disappointed.  How's the resort and location?  We want a relaxing vacation with sightseeing, relaxing, reading, a bit of shopping in the towns, short hikes, etc.  Please tell me I won't be disappointed.


----------



## BevL (Oct 25, 2007)

I would suggest that you use the search function for "Banff Gate Mountain" and you will come up with several threads commenting on this resort.  Just scroll through the various threads that come up in the search for that phrase and it should provide some information.

It might give you general information that can be supplemented by specific questions.


----------



## itchyfeet (Oct 25, 2007)

We stayed Banff Gate in late August 2006.  The most recent review of the resort is quite accurate. However, I think it's a stretch to call it a resort. The units are not luxurious but comfortable.  It was nice to have the gas bar-b-que on the large deck. Both Canmore & Banff are within a short drive for restaurants & shopping.  We took a trip to Jasper for one day.  It was a long day but absolutely worth it.   We enjoyed our stay at Banff Gate and hope to one day go back for another look at this beautiful area. There is a hiking trail at the edge of the resort and many others in the area.  When we were there, there was a "bear" warning so people were encouraged to hike in pairs or groups. If you like exploring by car, there are several short drives you can take from the resort.  Even the gravel roads in the area are in good condition. Enjoy your stay in this beautiful part of the world!


----------



## DianneL (Oct 25, 2007)

We are also booked into this resort next September 19 through 26.  What dates will you be there?  I gather from reading about the resort that it is not great, but in a good location in a beautiful part of the world.  That is more important to me on this trip than the quality and ammenties of the resort.


----------



## calgarygary (Oct 25, 2007)

I can't really speak to the quality of the resort but the area is great.  I would allow for day trips to Jasper (stopping at the Icefields along the way), Lake Louise and Lake Moraine.  One of my favourite spots for a picnic without having to hike is the Minnewanka Loop just outside Banff.  If you are only going into the Banff townsite one or two days, make sure it's a Sunday so that you can experience brunch at the Banff Springs.


----------



## Tacoma (Oct 25, 2007)

Although I prefer the amenities at Banff Rocky MOuntain Resort, the rooms are a little bit bigger and nicer at the Banff Gate Mountain Lodge.  Bottom line is you have a great area of the world on what should be a good week weather wise.  It truly is beautiful around Banff at any time of the year.  You will need a car and probably will have to but a park pass.  THere are many beautiful hikes and drives.  Some not to be missed include Johnson canyon, Lake louise, the icefields (on the way to Jasper)  and Peyto Lake (on the way to the icefields).  Moraine Lake near Lake Louise used to be on the back of the Candian 10 dollar bill.  I'd be surprised if you're not happy with the exchange.

Joan


----------



## tfezell (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks so much for the replies.  I think we are in for a great trip.  We will be there  on Sept 27, 2008.  The information you have given me sounds about like I expected.  I am not so much on fancy resorts, more on location as long as it is comfortable and clean.


----------



## Laurie (Oct 26, 2007)

I'll add my 2 cents, FWIW. In summer 2004 we stayed at Banff Rocky Mt Resort, and drove over to Banff Gate Mtn Lodge to have a peek, because we could have spent the week there instead - this was back when their troubles were at a "peak", or should I say "valley", and RCI rated their VEP so low that average traders couldn't trade in without an override. Since then their VEP has come back up. We asked whether we could see a unit, and they showed us one that hadn't been "renovated" yet. 

It was exactly as later described. For the amount of driving to the west we did, I preferred the location of Banff Rocky Mt Resort, because it cut off about 25 mi per day of driving - but I would have been perfectly happy at either place, and would exchange into Banff Gate Mt anytime. The setting and unit views at Banff Gate Mt Lodge were better, more mountains... if you cleaned the windows (or even if you didn't), or hung out on the deck. There was a lot of dust inside, but I'm not sure how that compares to now. If you plan to stay at home and relax more, and hike right out your back door, it looks great.

We do short hikes too. I liked hiking in Banff and the other parks more than Canmore, partly because you don't ever see power lines etc at the beauty spots. The one Canmore hike we did was walking to Grassi Lakes, and I do recommend it, very pretty. Then we went up beyond there, to see the pictographs. It was steep, and taped off, but we really wanted to see the pictographs - turned out the pictographs were no big deal, but the views were worth it.


----------



## dboy1 (Oct 26, 2007)

We stayed at BGMR for a week this past August. We found the resort to be very quiet. The unit we stayed in was nice but not fancy. The only complaint we had was the dirty windows. The big feature is the view--No other resort in the area has a view like it. You can see miles down the valley and you are right in the mountains-not looking up at them.We would deffinately stay there again.


----------



## shagnut (Nov 4, 2007)

I have pics of the resort and the area if you want to see them. I loved it there, and fell in love with the area.  I have a very detailed trip report over yonder and I can have snapfish send you a invite to see the pics if you wish. You may pm me.  shaggy


----------



## rcshelton (Nov 12, 2007)

We also stayed a Banff Gate Mt Resort the last week in August and agree with the last two posts.  One additional perk is the resort office provided free park passes on a daily basis as long as their supply lasts.  You have to pick them up in the morning and return that night.


----------



## shagnut (Nov 17, 2007)

If you buy the year round pass they will buy them back from you but of course not at full value. That's what I did, I can't remember how much  but it was better than nothing. I was going to give them to some tug friends but they already had them.  shaggy


----------

